# Opinions Please



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

For years I've been wanting a Digital SLR, but for one reason or another, when I get the cash, I find other things to buy (tyres, tax, etc)....Anyway, I'm really wanting one now.

For years I've said I'd just buy a Nikon D40 as apparently it's a good SLR, perticularly for beginners.... Anyway, having looked on eBay, this popped up

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Nikon-COOLPIX...Cameras_DigitalCameras_JN&hash=item5643467683

Not sure if I want a refurbished camera, but other than that, is this an "ok" camera for an amatur like me?


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

You'd be better off going for the D40 mate, you can pick them up cheap as chips nowadays. Fair enough you might think the one you linked is better due to it have double the megapixels etc but I still think you will have a better camera in the D40.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Its also best to go to a shop and actually hold the camera as they all feel different and one may suit you better than the other.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

TBH, I just posted that due to how cheap it was LMAO....

I know there's more to a camera than the amount of pixles.... An ex of mine was studying photography at uni, and some knowledged rubbed off on to me


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

-Mat- said:


> TBH, I just posted that due to how cheap it was LMAO....
> 
> I know there's more to a camera than the amount of pixles.... An ex of mine was studying photography at uni, and some knowledged rubbed off on to me


What are you looking for us to tell you then? You asked us to compare the D40 to the one you linked. Do you want a small bridge camera which does video or a camera with a decent sized sensor and scope to get some nice lenses etc? If you're on a budget, look at the D70s as it has a built in AF motor which means you will be able to use Nikons great 50mm f/1.8 lens in the AF mode. Or look at the similar prices Canons etc.

You need to decide what you want from it and work out which one suits you best after holding it. Maybe use some of that knowledge you picked up to do abit of investigating?


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

because i had the cash at the time i went all out and got a D90..... still learning how to use it but it was worth every penny.

a mate of mine has a D40x and loves it.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

swordjo said:


> What are you looking for us to tell you then? You asked us to compare the D40 to the one you linked. Do you want a small bridge camera which does video or a camera with a decent sized sensor and scope to get some nice lenses etc? If you're on a budget, look at the D70s as it has a built in AF motor which means you will be able to use Nikons great 50mm f/1.8 lens in the AF mode. Or look at the similar prices Canons etc.
> 
> You need to decide what you want from it and work out which one suits you best after holding it. Maybe use some of that knowledge you picked up to do abit of investigating?


Just looking for a bit of advise on what to look for, and what camera people suggest.

The bits I picked up from her was basic photography tips, IE, the "rule of 3rds", what exposure is etc, apature, IOS etc etc.....


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Nikon-D40x-10...Cameras_DigitalCameras_JN&hash=item256269550a


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

If you get a DSLR and you are not going to learn how to use the functions and take more than snaps. then, chances are i twill disappoint you.

Although the lens is better and the scope for learning is greater. The zoom will not be as long, the lenses cost to get the zoom in some cases, the bridge can be the better option.


----------



## TelTel (Aug 21, 2010)

-Mat- said:


> Just looking for a bit of advise on what to look for, and what camera people suggest.
> 
> The bits I picked up from her was basic photography tips, IE, the "rule of 3rds", what exposure is etc, apature, IOS etc etc.....


what sort of budget you looking at spending?


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

dunno.... realistically, around £300....

Gruffs, I Kinda know how to use a SLR. When I borrow my mates (S3 Dave on here), I turn everything into manual mode (he has it in automatic).


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

I think a used D90 is worth considering, if you shoot it on manual you will love the screen on the top. The kit lenses are o.k., and you could always get a cheap fifty. 

Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cheers mate. not keen on the idea of buying a used item in eBay these days :lol:

maybe worth searching Amazon. also pop to town tomorrow to get a feel of different ones


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

Used cameras are like a mine field, you wont know if there is dust mite in the lens or any other problems until its to late.

I have a Nikon D3000 and I love it. I bought mine for around £450 - £500 I can't remember exactly but now you can pick them up new for around £300 [Amazon £350 but if you shop around slightly cheaper can be found]
Nikon D3000 Digital SLR Camera: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics

I can strongly recommend it for general amateur/ semi pro, [ie good learner camera] It has tons of features found on the more high end Nikon models which aren't found on earlier entry level units.

If you don't get that I really hope you get something with interchangeable lens because if not you will be constricted in what you can achieve.

Best of luck with the camera hunt mat

Barry.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Here is an idea of whats out there...

http://www.whatdigitalcamera.com/equipment/advice/428838/best-digital-slr-cameras-2010.html#budget

Also Here...

http://www.photographyblog.com/articles_best_digital_camera.php

Could resurrect this thread...:lol:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=65309


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Go here I have bought from them in the past, knowledgeable sales guys, used by a lot of the peeps on TP. I bought my Canon 20D from them.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Cheers guys..... I'll keep looking... All I know is that I want a Nikon, or a Canon (Nikon as first choice).... Unless there are other good ones that people suggest..... 

God, who thought it would be so hard to buy something :lol:


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

first you need to ask yourself what you want it for, is it the myth that they produce far superior pictures.......imo thats down to the operator , conditions, the set up, subject matter.........and not just the camera itself.

i have seen eaqually stunning images taken on a regular point and shoot

but a dslr means you do really need to use all the modes. if its just a point and click thing you want but with quality pictures then theres some stunning cameras out there to do that. dslrs come into there own when you want full control over every aspect of the shot - which means taking time to get it right, spending alot more time checking everything from exposure time, best iso to shoot, best light and by this time the subject has got bored or its moved or the lights suddenly changed due to cloud etc etc you get the idea. also remember with a dslr you will be getting a camera bag at some point, external flashes, tripod, lenses and these start to weigh a ton with it on your shoulder all day. so no good buying one and wanting to then be able to participate in certain activites with a bulky load

dslrs are a bad habit - once you get the body you start to get another lens or 2, then comes the tripod which is a must......before you know it the bugdet has grown and if your not going to use it much it isnt really worth getting imo and you should stick with a great point and shoot with some manual controls on it

if you have patience to use a dslr, set up the tripod everytime, spend 5 mins composing the shot testing and getting the best setting from the conditions its a camera you will cetainly have a alot of use with, a dslr is point and shoot as well but only worth buying if you want to explore it alot more - if you buy one and your shooting on the green auto mode all the time your not going to get a full benefit

my first dslr was a pentax ist2 - was an awesom 8mp camera, i upgraded 3 years ago to a k10 and i still own it - so dont limit yourself to a cannon or nikon - there good but imo nothing wrong with my pentaxs ive had - newer models will offer hd video, more pixels or a little more options but the dslr principle is very much the same - by the time even a 8mp image is shrunk down to a3 size its still outstanding quality as would be a 12mp camera


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

this was my 8mp pentax ist2:








and these i shot at home or out in the real world with no special lighting - inside pics fudged with sheets and angle poised lamps on the 10mp pentax k10








now to me the quality difference is minimal, and its more to do with the fact that the k10 shots were all manually, more carefully framed, and shot to the conditions with a bit of photoshop manipulation, and the ists were pretty much point and shoot with no photoshop. the ist was capable of the manual shooting the k10 is but i never explored it. At the time of my first dslr the pentax was pretty much entry level with a lens for 400 quid brand new 5 years ago - by the time you compress these images down to photo frame size the quality is still fantastic - the ist were jpeg shot and the k10 images raw shot. only advantage i found to the raw was a little more fun in photoshop. i still know alot that shoot jpeg mode over raw.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I know what your saying dude, my current "point & click" camera is about 5-6 years old now, but have manage to take some ok pictures with it (even HDR attempts). 

The reason I want an SLR is that I do have an interest in photography (especially when I see some pictures taken). I also want the ability to have better zoom lenses etc, get better pictures when I detail, and then there's times when I'm out with our lass (eg, Walking around Hardwick the other day) and just wish I had a quality camera to take some good wildlife/nature pictures etc...


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

the ist was 6.1mp and k10 was 10.2mp - dont know if you can tell the difference from the pics i posted.

sounds like a dslr is for you  - but if your certainly considering lenses....macros, zooms - give ebay a blast to price them up - i got a 600 quid sigma zoom for 180 a couple of years ago and a 1:1 macro for 120 instead of 350. but as alot of us now have dslr's the ebay bargains are pretty much non existant unless your buying an old lens with an adaptor ring (usually tho its totally manual and the old lens's do not have motorised components) theres usually a menu allowing them to be used in the cameras menu.

be warned tho - it gets a big habit lol, remote shutter releases, tripods, lenses, filters..........it goes on but its great fun 

whatever you buy be it nikon, eos or pentax as a first timer you wont be disappointed, just go to jessops and have a hold and play to see which feels better for you


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Ok, so I popped into Jessops today, and after waiting almost 5 minutes for someone to see if I needed some help etc, I left! So, I popped to another camera shop in town, and found out that they sold second hand cameras.

They showed me a D70s (used) and a D90 (new), and I must say, I prefer the feel of the D70 as it fits my hands better due to the extra bulk. The D90, (and another I gave me - D3000 IIRC) both felt small in my hand, and worried I may drop it.

He has the D70s up at £180 and a Lens for £60 (I'm sure I could strike a deal). Will the fact that it's "only" a 6mp resolution by much of an issue (my point and shoot is that anyway). I know it's not all about the resolution, but wondered if it would be worth a total of £240?

Sorry for all the questions


----------

